# Another Filter Question



## vyouravi (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a 90gal tank and my magnum canister filter is aged and I think really bad at doing its job. I have been forever searching through the internet looking for a better upgrade and I had an idea that I haven't read about anywhere. What about using outdoor pond filters for indoor aquariums? Compared to upper level aquarium filters, they are a fraction of the price, and some even come equipped with uv sterilizers. I know I'm not the first person to come up with this idea, I just wanted to know what the seasoned vets think. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

youll waste to much energy 
it has to be run 24 hours 
on a pool 12 on/off
plus a pool filter is meant to do larger bodies of water

for a 90 gal i would just get 2 ac500s 
or an ac 500 and a 300 
or another canister


----------



## vyouravi (Jun 17, 2006)

No, not pool, outdoor pond. The canister I have now has really unsafe connections that I honestly think can leak at any time. From these forums flowrate doesn't seem to be an issue and I saw in a couple places more is better. This is the canister that I was thinking about.. http://www.azponds.com/filters.htm

Yeah, its way oversized for a lil ol 90 gal, but its solid, has a uv, and just seems way better built than most aquarium stuff.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

with that filter what are you going to do with the backwash outlet?

I'd go and get a RENA xp3 and a powerfilter emperor400 or ac500 (ac110) IMO.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

pond filters are just bigger versions of cannisters. Some do come with the UV built in. But they are generally alot more expensive. 
you could go with a cheaper and smaller version and get a Fluval FX5(about 250). Or you can go much cheaper and get an odyssea CFS4 (about 60) 
You can overspend and get an Eheim. (about 300) and get the same flow as the CFS4. Or you can go with one of the more expensive filters from Rena,fluval etc etc and get slightly less filtration then the CFS4. Wtih the money you save going with the CFS4 you can get an external UV filter. 120 shipped and your set. For additional flow/filtration you can also ad a HOB power filter like an AC110 or an emperor 280/400 or even an extra CFS4 and you will have plenty of filtration for that tank.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

What other filters do you have on your tank, and what fish (sizes) do you have in there? Also, how old is your Magnum?

Usually, unless a filter's impellar or seals need replaced, as long as the motor is purring it should be fine. Diminished performance, especially in the case of a canister filter, is mostly due to dirty tubes and tubing.

If it needs parts, Magnum parts are cheap and easy to come by compared to a new filter...even if you crack the case! I don't know what connections you have, but the quick-disconnect valves rock, and if the tubing was attached properly with the retaining bands, they aren't coming off. If you're mainly worried about that, order some new bands and tubing.

The other possibility is you have too much of a bioload for your filter. I run 2 Magnum 350 Pros on my planted 75g. I have one on my planted 46g bow and plan on using one for my new 36g bow. I would definitely have more than just 1 magnum 350 on a 90g.

IMO the next best thing to a Magnum 350 Pro system is an Emperor 400. I prefer to use the Emp in situations where a canister isn't practical. I've tried the new Penguin 350s, but still feel the spraybars and amount of media an Emp can hold is worth the extra $$$.

If you do decide to try a pond canister, let us know how it works out for you! I'd be curious on the fine particualte capabilities and noise level compared to a typical aquarium canister.


----------



## vyouravi (Jun 17, 2006)

I really love the emperor filter. I had two of them at one point, and the only thing I could even think about complaining about is that sometimes the biowheels had a hard time turning because they got clogged with coraline algae, but that was a lack of maintenance on my part. I just got away from them because the cost of the cartridges really added up. That's why I went the way of the magnum. Its a good filter, nice and quiet with a pretty decent flowrate and allows lots of carbon, but all the hoses need to be changed and I love the quick disconnect, but unless there is zero tension on those hoses I just feel like where the hose meets the disconnect can come out at any time. So, instead of tuning it up I figured I would experiment with a high flowrate filter system. I went for.... http://www.strictlypetsupplies.com/product...ku=035368092657 I "know a guy" that works for a distributor so I got it new, for like 40bucks, I already have a pump laying around so if it sucks I am out 40bucks and the cost of tubing at home depot. I think its an experiment worth partaking in. I think the pump is a 600gph pump, so figure the strain of the filter and the 4' climb to the top of the tank, I think I will get around 400ghp. 
Now, I am a saltwater guy so since pirahnas are river fish should I have the supply on one end of the tank and the return on the other to create a directional flow? Oh, my bioload is zero I just have like 3 tetras and 2 mollies. 
Thanks for the info, I will keep you guys updated. Hopefully I will have it in place on Sunday.


----------



## vyouravi (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't think anyone is following this story, but I said I would follow up, so I will. I installed my pond canister filter. I it is rated for 1000 gal, but that doesn't really mean much since it doesn't come with a motor. So I hooked it up to a powerhead that I had in storage (500gph I think), and the water looks crisp after about 2 hours of running it. The magnum that I had just struggled too much. I could have bought another one and I would have been fine, but I wanted to try something different. 
I have unidirectional flow with the supply on one side and the return on the other which I would assume the P's would appreciate. I have had this tank running for about 2 months with the magnum (90gal) and the water has not ever looked this clean. The only downfall is that I have a big ugly powerhead in my tank, but I would say for the price of two mainstream canisters one could get a nice centrifugal pump and a pond canister that I honestly think would be as effective.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

good deal. I figured the pond can would work fine for ya. I was going to mention something about being able to swap out he emperor media for alternatives. But dosen't seem like you will need that at this point. 
one thing I might add is that you may consider putting a biowheel attachement on the output of the can so that you get the benifit of a biowheel. there about 30 bucks or so.


----------



## vyouravi (Jun 17, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> good deal. I figured the pond can would work fine for ya. I was going to mention something about being able to swap out he emperor media for alternatives. But dosen't seem like you will need that at this point.
> one thing I might add is that you may consider putting a biowheel attachement on the output of the can so that you get the benifit of a biowheel. there about 30 bucks or so.


Do you really think I need it? I would say there is about 4 pounds of lavarock in the filter. Grant it, I don't have a whole lot of substrate, but I would think that much bio matter should be enough. I only have a 90gal, and my water turnover with this ph is very quick. I have my magnum bio cartridge in the tank next to my ph intake... the bacteria in all likelyhood will get sucked in, right?


----------

